# Info on a ford 333?



## katd (Jun 9, 2013)

I have a yellow ford 333 tractor, its believed to be a 1971, I didn't get the log book with it and there are no plates on it im trying to rectify this but im having severe trouble tracing any information on the tractor. All I have is the serial number and that's even coming up blank because the number is beginning with a B and not a C, where can I go to get information?

The serial number on it is B899884, I can't make out the model code on it and the manufacturing code is 1F28


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..katd.. Try this site.

http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/ford_products.html


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The "B" in your serial number indicates it was built in Basildon, England, UK. Basildon tractors have a different coding system, which are sometimes difficult to translate. 

There may be a tag remaining under the hood that will give you the Model Number, Serial number, and Manufacturing Code. 

Also look on the flat spot above and behind the starter, and on the same spot on the opposite side of the engine. Numbers are stamped into the metal. You may have to clean up dirt, debris, and excess paint to find these numbers 

Find these numbers and post same, and we will give it our best shot to translate what you have. 

I was amazed to see that tractordata.com did NOT have a 333 in their database. This 333 is a rather obscure tractor. Perhaps the 333 was a highway tractor made in England and not exported to the US??

I found one on ebay listed (UK listing). They stated that it was basically same as a 3600. I have a 3600, and I can assure you that it is one fine tractor. You may be able to use a Ford 3600 manual for your 333.

New Holland lists the 333 as a 3 cylinder highway tractor built 1/75 - 12/81. You can find parts diagrams and part numbers at the "New Holland Online Parts Store" on the internet.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

New Holland lists the Ford 333 as a 3 cylinder highway tractor built 1/75 - 12/81. Therefore, lf your manufacturing code is 1F28, the date of manufacture is June 28, 1981. 

I have a Ford 3600 with serial number B872066, which is reasonably close to your Ford 333 serial number B899884. I have found statements (by salesmen) in two places on the internet, stating that a Ford 333 was the same as a Ford 3600. I'm certain that there has to be some differences, but I do not know what differs.

Ford 3600's were built from 1/75 thru 12/81, same as the 333's.


----------



## katd (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for your help sixbales, if it helps I can load a picture of the tractor and see hoe much difference there is between the 2!


----------

